# Transport help...



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I need to find transport... I cannot find a single website for it though, to post where you are and where the dog needs to go. 

If I can't find her transport she could very well end up at a shelter or in bad hands... Can't post here for help because she isn't fluffy with erect ears..

Know of any sites dedicated to setting up transports or for rescue/transport that is legit? I would hate for her to end up in the hands of someone who would take off with her or something.


----------

